# Seattle Area preparedness classes



## bombardier666 (Nov 21, 2008)

Would anyone out there living in the Seattle area be interested in coming to a survival and preparedness class? I'm putting together a curriculum but I want to know if there is any interest before I go further


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Not in the area but curious what topics you would cover and what your background is.


----------



## PaulBk (Oct 21, 2008)

*SE King Co. here*

I am interested. Please post curriculum.

-Paul Bokor
CERT Instructor


----------



## bombardier666 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Seattle Area preparedness*

I hope this will answer both of your questions. 
I am currently working on a curriculum for a class, usuming there is enough interest I'd like to expand it. Keep in mind this is a work in progress. Some of the areas I'm working on and that I have real practical knowledge in are as follows: 
1) Food storage, including how to calculate how much one needs for 1 month and 1 year etc., proper food storage, home preparation and preserving. Sustainable gardening methods, composting, bed prep and food crops. 
2) Water collection, filtration, purification and storage. 
3) Medical supplies, medication and home remedies. 
4) Home knowledge, water main shut off, main power breaker, and gas shutoff.
5) Soap making, clothing repair, homemade cleaning supplies.
6) Firearms, care, storage, safety
7) Trapping, hunting and food gathering
8) Purchasing land for a self sufficient life.
I also have quite a bit of knowledge and practice in wilderness survival but I want to focus on long term home preparedness as opposed to the "bug out" method.

As far as my background is concerned, I am self taught, through books, 
years of research and practical application. I also have had real life 
experience in wilderness survival, economic colapse, and natural disaster, all of which were incidental in my life. These experiences really taught me alot 
about preparedness and the need to know and apply more methods.


----------



## Davis Willy (Nov 24, 2008)

I am curious to know what happened when you learned your wilderness survival skills, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## mrs_jones (Nov 16, 2008)

*could be interested . . .*

Hello, I could be interested. I am in the Lynnwood area. Would depend on the cost and content of the classes . . .


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Bomb
Big B here from down South Sound area, local and interested.
Know most of what you listed though, i am interested in the gathering of food in the NW. Like what's really healthy and eatable in these woods.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

*Emergency Preparedness Classes in Spokane, WA*

I wil be teaching Disaster / Emergency Preparedness classes this Spring '09 in Spokane.

I pitched a curriculum to a local Community College and they were very receptive.

Guns, Politics and Religion are definitely not in the curriculum. It is a family friendly course designed to explore using common sense ideas to prepare for a wide variety of emergencies. No black helicopters, no alien abductions, no conspiracies. Just good ol' neighborly preparation for unexpected emergencies.

I am willing to share ideas and info. I also encourage you to approach your local Community Colleges as well. Access to their facilities and marketing is invaluable.

The bottom line is to share our information. Educate our friends and turn potential "trials" into "experiences."


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd like to learn how to fold a tinfoil hat properly. Just kidding... Sounds like a great idea. I'd take some classes if they were offered in my area.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

*Did you say tinfoil?*



Canadian said:


> I'd like to learn how to fold a tinfoil hat properly. Just kidding... Sounds like a great idea. I'd take some classes if they were offered in my area.


We get our tinfoil hats by prescription here in the USA. The Govt folds them for us. We have long lost that skill. Anyway I hear CDN tinfoil is superior to ours. We have thicker skulls tho so the thinner foil still keeps the aliens from reading our minds. At least that is what we are told. Next time I am up north I will have to pick up some of the CDN high grade stuff. Maybe it will keep my wife from reading my mind...or is she an alien too....?UUUUGH! HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Survivalnut - Our beer has more alcohol content too. We also can still buy the old fashioned 9 million liter per flush toilets that are apparently banned in certain U.S. states. 

There was as story in the paper about people smuggling "illegal" toilets into the U.S. so Americans could get the good old hard core flush action they're used to. The new "green" water conserving toilets don't seem to flush as well as the old ones.


----------



## marlenesmagic (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey Bomb...

Wish we were up your way! I do have some material if your interested in. My wife and I print a book (Marlene's Magic with Food Storage) that teaches people how to create and use an effective food storage. You can look it up at Marlene's Magic with Food Storage. Feel free to email me and I'd be glad to email you up some info and a PDF of the book. We lecture on it (for free) all over California, utah and NV on the book and whats in it. My mother in law wrote it 15 years ago and we are carrying it on.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## Gutrix (Jan 2, 2009)

I am on the Kitsap Peninsula, so I could be interested depending on the time, frequency and cost.


----------



## dlib from (Jan 7, 2009)

*local and interested*

would love to be involved with a survival class. I'm doing everything I can to prepare right now including planting the native camas plants that were a staple of the indigenous peoples diet.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Disaster Survival In the Urban Environment*



PaulBk said:


> I am interested. Please post curriculum. -Paul Bokor
> CERT Instructor


Here is what we are teaching our CERTs:
Class materials may be downloaded at:
W4AVA.ORG

OBJECTIVES:

Why teach "survival" in the city? 
Catastrophes vs. disasters 
This is about your family SURVIVAL, not volunteering 
Priorities for human survival

Disaster V. Catastrophe

Disasters are short term 
"Make do for 3-4 days until help arrives&#8230;" 
Catastrophic events are long term 
Katrina-scale hurricane, tsunami, earthquake 
Major terror attack, nuclear detonation, dirty bomb 
No help is coming soon, "you are on your own"

Why?

Complete loss of civil infrastructure 
Minimal or no police, fire or EMS response 
No electricity, municipal water, communications 
Transport of fuel / food is severely impaired 
Public safety agencies will be overwhelmed 
Recovery is long term (over 30 days)

Situational awareness, basic knowledge and 
a "survivor's mindset" enable you to cope effectively

STOP Calm down, and size up your situation&#8230; 
THINK Anticipate which hazards are most likely 
Take stock of materials and resources around you 
OBSERVE Orient yourself to your surroundings 
PLAN Select equipment and supplies appropriately 
ACT! Execute your plan, evaluate progress, adjust, "party on."

PREPAREDNESS

Have an evacuation kit ready at all times 
Don't presume that a disaster will be short-term 
Pack essentials first, then consider comfort items 
In real emergences, forget last-minute purchases 
Plan for more supplies than you "think" you may need 
Inspect / renew your supplies each spring and fall 
Provide entertainment for young children.

SIX STEPS TO PROBLEM SOLVING

Size Up Your Situation 
Determine Objectives (stay or evacuate?) 
Identify Resources (either stored supplies or salvaged materials from your surroundings) 
Evaluate Options (use the safest way) 
Plan (use your head) 
Act...Improvise and overcome

FIRST AID AND SANITATION

Maintain personal and family health 
Prompt treatment reduces infection risk 
Sanitation reduces risk of disease vectors 
Water borne illnesses, diarrhea 
Major cause of dehydration 
Increases your survivability!

SHELTER

Protection from the elements 
Wind and rain resistant 
Insulation from cold

"Stay or Evacuate" Decision

If evacuation is not mandatory, the same safety rules 
for entering a structure apply to using your home as shelter

DO NOT OCCUPY IF:

There is structural damage 
(6 sides of the "box" are not plumb) 
Utilities cannot be controlled 
Structure was damaged in a fire 
DO NOT occupy a floor that has been flooded, 
micotoxins from molds are respiratory hazard!

EVACUATION PLANNING

Best to relocate with friends or relatives outside of affected area 
Don't rely on government-run shelters 
They are an "option of last resort" for those unable to evacuate 
Evacuation route selection is important 
Make sure your vehicle can carry essentials 
A huge "bug-out" vehicle is a handicap on crowded roads 
It uses more fuel, which may be expensive / scarce in an emergency. 
Don't plan on fuel being available en route 
In normal times always keep your gas tank at least half full 
Upon warning an event is imminent, conserve fuel, keep tank ¾ full 
Carry extra fuel containers outside the vehicle

EVACUATE OR STAY?

Conclusion from FEMA Urban-Rural Evacuation State Planners Workshop

Given:

● Population of the DC Metro area 
● Propensity to self-evacuate, overwhelmingly by automobile 
● Wide distribution of evacuation destinations, 
● Perceived vulnerability to terror attack, and anticipation of multiple attacks

Result: 
● A large-scale, chaotic mass self-evacuation should be anticipated.

Sheltering at Home During an Emergency

For using a building without working utilities as shelter

Exhaust - candles, camp stoves, lanterns, generators, 
heaters, charcoal grills, all generate carbon monoxide 
and must not be used indoors!

Open flame - above ignition sources 
must never be left unattended!

Fuel - most of the above require flammable fuels 
to operate, which must be stored outdoors. 
Use Fire Marshal approved fuel containers

Improvised Emergency Shelters

As in all real estate, most important is location: 
Avoid low spots with poor drainage 
Seek a gently sloped area so that surface water drains away 
Sheltered from prevailing winds 
Away from bodies of water (attracts insects and animals) 
Insulated from direct contact with ground, rock, 
or concrete, which conducts away body heat.

Avoid as shelter:

Areas around downed utility lines 
In or near culverts 
Within the "collapse zone" of a damaged building 
(maintain 2:1 ratio of distance away to building height)

Improvised Shelters:

Sheds 
Tents 
Tarps 
Vehicles

Emergency Shelter Materials:

Salvage building materials from debris or 
from damaged structures only when it can be done safely

TYVEK building wrap 
Plastic sheeting 
Roofing paper and shingles 
Siding, plywood 
Chain link fence 
Lumber 
Carpeting 
Wire, rope, and fasteners

Build Your Shelter In Layers

Structural framing: lumber, plywood, fencing, metal 
Fasteners: reinforce structural connections with nails, wire or rope ties, wooden spikes 
Water and wind proofing: TYVEK, plastic sheeting, tarp, shingles, roofing paper 
Insulation: drywall, leaves, tree branches, carpeting, (may also be used as ballast to hold water/wind proofing layer in place)

FIRE MAKING METHODS

Matches or lighter 
Flint and steel (Doan Machinery Corp. Fire Starter) 
Use cotton ball and petroleum jelly as tinder 
Battery and steel wool 
Fresnel lens

WATER SUPPLY

Minimum for drinking 
1 gallon per person, per day 
More water is needed for 
Cooking and food preparation 
Personal hygiene, sanitation and decontamination 
Store a two week supply as minimum 
Food grade containers with screw caps 
Away from direct sunlight

EMERGENCY WATER SOURCES

Captive water in household hot water tank and interior plumbing is OK 
Filter cloudy water to remove particulates, using an EPA-rated filter 
with a pore size ≤ 1 micron, then: 
Disinfect with Clorox (6% sodium hypochlorite) add 8 drops of Chlorox 
bleach per gallon if clear, 16 drops if cloudy, let water stand 15 minutes before use 
Or boil vigorously for 15 minutes 
Store potable water in clean containers.

All natural sources (from springs, ponds, rivers or streams) 
must be boiled or chemically disinfected. 
Chemical disinfection or boiling - Kills bacteria and viruses 
Doesn't remove particulates or chemical pollutants 
Filtration - Coffee filters, etc. remove gross particulates only 
EPA-rated filters (pore size smaller than 1 micron) are needed 
to remove bacteria, viruses and Giardia cysts, but don't remove chemical pollutants. 
Distillation is the most effective method.

FOOD

Lowest of the seven survival priorities 
Need is mostly mental, because we are used to eating regularly 
Healthy people will do OK without food for a week or more, if they are well hydrated 
Balanced nutrition is a important health factor for elderly and infants.

SHELF LIFE OF FOOD STORED IN THE HOME

Food in a refrigerator is safe for a day after the power goes off, 
either use it in 24 hours or throw it away 
Frozen food is safe if there are still ice crystals, 
once thawed, cook and consume it within 24 hours 
Next use non-perishables and dry staples 
Canned foods are best for long term storage 
(up to 4 years) but are heavy to transport and bulky to store 
Dry packaged foods are easiest to transport 
Choose foods requiring minimal preparation 
Eat at least one balanced meal daily 
Include nutritional supplements in supplies 
Drink enough water.

TOOLS AND EQUIPMENT

Folding utility knife or multi-tool 
Scout type, Leatherman®, Swiss Army or Mil-K-818 
Manual can opener, if not on utility knife 
Sturdy fixed blade, such as 5" Mil. Aircrew Survival Knife 
For chopping, digging, or as pry bar 
Shovel, Gerber field spade or similar 
Hand saw, #7947 Fiskars Woodzig Pruning Saw, folding 10" 
Axe

ESSENTIAL SUPPLIES

Each person should have their own backpack of personal essentials 
Flashlight 
Portable radio 
Extra batteries 
First Aid Kit, (containing a first aid manual) 
Personal medications and sanitation supplies 
Cooking and eating utensils 
Wool blanket or sleeping bag for each person 
Sturdy shoes and extra socks 
Rain gear 
Change of warm clothing and underwear 
Items for special needs, care of infants

DISASTER FINANCIAL PLANNING

Financial Planning: A Guide for Disaster Preparedness

Electronic transactions, account verifications may be impossible 
Evacuate with enough cash for at least two weeks of essentials 
Carry account numbers, contact addresses and telephone numbers for all important persons and institutions 
Helping one's unprepared friends and neighbors may prove expensive!

COURSE SUMMARY:

Positive attitude - Stop Think Observe Plan 
First Aid / Sanitation - Maintain proper hygiene, preserve family health, prevent illness or injury 
Shelter - Protection from environmental hazards - use Time, Distance, Shielding 
Signaling / Communication- be heard / seen 
Fire - Warmth, light, food prep, water sterilization 
Water - Prevent water-borne illnesses through filtration, chemical sterilization, boiling or distillation 
Food - Eat at least one balanced meal daily, drink enough water, include nutritional supplements 
Equipment- Flashlight, knife, saw, axe, shovel 
Planning - Prepare a Kit, Make A Plan! 
Ready.gov - Prepare. Plan. Stay Informed.


----------



## PaulBk (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks ke4sky

You guys are a wealth of information.

-Paul


----------



## bombardier666 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thanks for your interest*

I'm glad that some of you are interested, If those of you that are would be willing to send me a personal message so I can get a good perspective on how many people would like to attend that would be great. Once you have contacted me we can begin organizing a time and place to learn. Any ideas in addition to what I posted previously would be much appreciated as I no doubt have not thought of everything. It's important to remember that getting prepared is a process of trial and error, unless you implement the knowledge you gain from any source it will be useless to you when you need it. So with that I am very interested in hands on experience being a big part of our curriculum so classes will be involved where it is sensible to do so. Again thanks for your interest, drop me a line and well take it from there.


----------

